# Under $5 Recommendations



## BWFoster78 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've got some time to read over the next couple of weeks and need some recommendations.  

Criteria:

Best scifi or fantasy that you've read that's available in ebook form for under $5.  I prefer indie or small publisher stuff, but I'm open to Big 6 if the price is right.

My recommendations are here:

Recommended Books | Brian W. Foster


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 19, 2013)

What formats can you use? For instance, can you read something intended for Kindle?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 19, 2013)

Feo Takahari said:


> What formats can you use? For instance, can you read something intended for Kindle?



I have access to both Kindle and Nook.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 19, 2013)

If you don't mind a bit of lovey-doviness, The Battle Sylph is cheap and clever. I like how it dismantles a lot of the assumptions typically associated with both its genre and its message.


----------



## Lord Ben (Sep 19, 2013)

Westerly Gales

$.99 for 209 pages

I've enjoyed sailing books like the Aubrey/Maturin books for quite a few years and the post apocalyptic angle was good too.  If you don't like sailing scenes like a description of tacking upwind to escape pirates or the problems ran into during the formation of a navy might bore you.  It's a pretty quick paced book, I didn't put it down and read the whole thing in one sitting.  Two more written after this one to complete the trilogy but it certainly is a story unto itself and doesn't cut off in the middle of something important.  Well worth $.99 and the follow up books I have read as well and are also enjoyable.

_Centuries after a "perfect storm" of nuclear war, plague, famine, and disorder has caused the greatest population crash in the history of the human species, a tiny group of refugees on a sub-Antarctic island maintains what they believe to be the last vestige of technological civilization. The Kerguelenians, as they begin to think of themselves, manage to survive, grow, and colonize other islands in the Southern and Indian Oceans -- until they are attacked by a mysterious seafaring group they call "the pirates". Who are the pirates, why are they hostile to the Kerguelinians -- and, most importantly, how can the peaceful islanders defend themselves against a force apparently determined to eradicate them? Kerguelenian master mariner Sam Bowditch takes on the enormous task of building a Navy from scratch to preserve the fledgling maritime civilization from utter destruction. First volume of a planned series._


----------



## BWFoster78 (Sep 20, 2013)

Feo and Lord Ben,

Thanks!  I'll check those out.

Brian


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm hesitant to recommend stuff because tastes vary so wildly, but here are a few I've enjoyed that are cheap and self-pubbed:

The Light of Kerrindryr by H Anthe Davis

The Demon of Cliffside by Nathan Fierro

Twixt Heaven and Hell by Tristan Gregory (a Mythic Scriber)

The Tattered Banner by Duncan M Hamilton (another Mythic Scriber)

If your tastes should run to elvish erotic romance, I can recommend a couple of books ;-)


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd recommend some of the *Caverns and Creatures *novels and short stories by Robert Bevan. 

He's a member here, but not overly active as of late. They're a fun take on regular gamers transported as their characters to a fantasy world. The novels and stories are pretty funny and interesting in their own way. If crude humor and use of foul language isn't your thing, then these works probably should be avoided.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Sep 24, 2013)

It's science fiction and just barely under $5, but I thought Forging Zero by Sarah King was absolutely fantastic. It's a brutal story about children drafted into an intergalactic army. The characters in that novel grow and change in really impressive ways.

(...and my apologies if this is inappropriate, but check the links in my signature if you like silly contemporary fantasy.)


----------

